# Belt Sander Grinding Jig



## Mark A (17 Apr 2014)

It's very crude, but it does work.

The fence was taken from a sharpening machine I have.












Mark


----------



## Mike.S (18 Apr 2014)

I like it - simple but effective.

The key, for replication, imho is that fence (which I guess the two metal pillars and swivelling joints are part of) which looks solid. I see you've also 'trapped' the sander in the jig - a great improvement versus my chasing my belt sander across the garage floor until it hits something solid :lol: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark A (18 Apr 2014)

Hi Mike, 

No problem 



Mike.S":1nfbh8sh said:


> I see you've also 'trapped' the sander in the jig - a great improvement versus my chasing my belt sander across the garage floor until it hits something solid :lol:



You're not meant to use it belt-side down, you know! 

Mark


----------

